# Feeling lost



## HeartBroken7313 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been married to my husband for 8 years, together for 19 years. We started dating when I was 20. We now have two children 5 & 8. He says he doesn't love me anymore and he has left us. I don't even know where to start everything is shattering all around me. I've been a stay at home mom and one of my children has autism. I can't breathe and I keep crying and crying. All the lies and cheating and if I can't trust him I have no one I can trust. I guess I need to reach out to someone before I completely lose it. I don't understand how he can do this to us. I never knew him as a selfish man but right now I don't even see him as a man. He makes me feel old and used up. Does this get better?

Thank you for listening


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

HeartBroken7313 said:


> I've been married to my husband for 8 years, together for 19 years. We started dating when I was 20. We now have two children 5 & 8. He says he doesn't love me anymore and he has left us. I don't even know where to start everything is shattering all around me. I've been a stay at home mom and one of my children has autism. I can't breathe and I keep crying and crying. All the lies and cheating and if I can't trust him I have no one I can trust. I guess I need to reach out to someone before I completely lose it. I don't understand how he can do this to us. I never knew him as a selfish man but right now I don't even see him as a man. He makes me feel old and used up. Does this get better?
> 
> Thank you for listening


Does he have someone else?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds very much like he's seeing someone else and is dumping his family to be with her.

Someone from work or your social scene? Any newly divorced moms in your circle that he may also know?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

HeartBroken7313 said:


> I've been married to my husband for 8 years, together for 19 years. We started dating when I was 20. We now have two children 5 & 8. He says he doesn't love me anymore and he has left us. I don't even know where to start everything is shattering all around me. I've been a stay at home mom and one of my children has autism. I can't breathe and I keep crying and crying. All the lies and cheating and if I can't trust him I have no one I can trust. I guess I need to reach out to someone before I completely lose it. I don't understand how he can do this to us. I never knew him as a selfish man but right now I don't even see him as a man. He makes me feel old and used up. Does this get better?
> 
> Thank you for listening



Any man who makes you feel old and used up is not a man. 

You do have someone you can trust.....you. Can you get some counselling? It would help you find the strength within yourself that you will need to get through this. And you will get through it. 

Is he providing financial support for you and the children? If not, you need legal advice asap. Its a good idea anyway to find out what your rights are. Many lawyers give a half hour free consult. Well worth looking into. Go with a list of questions so as to get the most out of it.

Raising a child with autism can be emotionally as well as physically draining. Do you have access to respite? 

Crying and that feeling that you can’t breathe are natural responses to the shock you’ve had. But make sure you take steps to get help and to protect the rights of you and your children.

Hug.


----------

